# Theme



## SebastianGeiger (2. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

eines gleich vorweg. Ich bin relativ neu auf dem Gebiet was das Anpassen von CSS-Dateien geht. Es wäre also nett, wenn ihr eure Antworten möglichst detailiert ausführt.

Zum Problem:

Ich habe eine Homepage mit Wordpress erstellt und dazu ein fertiges Theme heruntergeladen. Nun bin ich dabei das Theme etwas anzupassen. Konkret geht es mir in diesem Thread um die Anpassung der "Content-Spalten". Siehe: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/827/navigationscreen.png/

Ich möchte, dass die mittlere Spalte ausgeblendet wird und dafür die linke und rechte größer machen. Leider bringt es nichts wenn ich im Admin-Panel einfach kein Widget für die mittlere Spalte auswähle (dann wird - wie auf dem Bild zu sehen - einfach ein Muster-Widget ausgewählt).

Ich bin mittlerweile soweit gekommen, dass ich rausgefunden habe, dass alle 3 Spalten 900 px groß sind. Die linke Spalte soll 600 px die rechte Spalte 300 px groß werden.

Ich habe es schon mit FireBug probiert - was mir aber auch nicht weitergeholfen hat. Leider kann ich euch keinen Link zur Seite geben, da momentan alles lokal bei mir auf dem Rechner läuft.

Der CSS-Code:


```
/*  
Theme Name: Swatch
Theme URI: http://www.woothemes.com/
Version: 1.3.0
Description: Designed by <a href="http://www.woothemes.com">WooThemes</a>.
Author: WooThemes
Author URI: http://www.woothemes.com
Tags: woothemes

	Copyright: (c) 2009-2011 WooThemes.
	License: GNU General Public License v2.0
	License URI: http://www.gnu.org/licenses/gpl-2.0.html

*/

/* 

WARNING! DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE!

To make it easy to update your theme, you should not edit the styles in this file. Instead use 
the custom.css file to add your styles. You can copy a style from this file and paste it in 
custom.css and it will override the style in this file. You have been warned! :)

*/
/*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

INDEX:

0. RESET

1. SETUP
-1.1 Defaults
-1.2 Hyperlinks

2. SITE STRUCTURE & APPEARANCE
-2.1 Containers & Columns
-2.2 Navigation
  -2.2.1 Drop-down menus
  -2.2.2 Top Navigation (optional)
-2.3 Header
-2.4 Content
  -2.4.1 Homepage
  -2.4.2 Featured Slider
  -2.4.3 Mini-features
-2.5 Sidebar
-2.6 Footer
-2.7 Breadcrumbs
-2.8 Homepage

3. POSTS
-3.1 Typographic Elements
-3.2 Images
-3.3 Pagination / WP-Pagenavi / Woo-Pagination
-3.4 Single Post Author
-3.5 Entry Tables
-3.6 Subscribe & Connect

4. WIDGETS
-4.1 Generic Widgets
-4.2 Specific Widgets

5. COMMENTS
-5.1 Comments
-5.2 Comments Form
-5.3 Pingbacks / Trackbacks

6. PAGE TEMPLATES
-6.1 Timeline Page Template
-6.2 Contact Form
-6.3 Portfolio
-6.4 Feedback

7. MISC
-7.1 Buttons
-7.2 CSS3 Drop-shadows
-7.3 Gravity forms
-7.4 IE specific styling


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/

/*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
/* RESET - http://meyerweb.com/eric/tools/css/reset/ | v1.0 | 20080212 */
/*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/

body,html{height:100%;}
html,body,div,span,applet,object,iframe,h1,h2,h3,h4,h5,h6,p,blockquote,pre,a,acronym,address,big,cite,code,del,dfn,em,font,img,ins,kbd,q,s,samp,small,strike,strong,sub,sup,tt,var,b,u,i,center,dl,dt,dd,ol,ul,li,fieldset,form,label,legend,table,caption,tbody,tfoot,thead,tr,th,td{border:0;outline:0;font-size:100%;vertical-align:top;background:transparent;margin:0;padding:0;}
body{line-height:1;}
ol,ul{list-style:none;}
blockquote,q{quotes:none;}
blockquote:before,blockquote:after,q:before,q:after{content:none;}
:focus{outline:0;}
del{text-decoration:line-through;}
table{border-collapse:collapse;border-spacing:0;}

/* Floating & Alignment  */
.fl{float:left;}
.fr{float:right;}
.ac{text-align:center;}
.ar{text-align:right;}

/* Clear Floats  */
.col-full:after{content:".";display:block;height:0;clear:both;visibility:hidden;}
.fix{clear:both;height:1px;overflow:hidden;margin:-1px 0 0;}
html body * span.clear,html body * div.clear,html body * li.clear,html body * dd.clear{background:none;border:0;clear:both;display:block;float:none;font-size:0;list-style:none;overflow:hidden;visibility:hidden;width:0;height:0;margin:0;padding:0;}



/*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
/* 1. SETUP */
/*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/

/* 1.1 Defaults */

body { font: 12px/1.5em sans-serif; color: #444; background-color: #FFFFFF; background-image: url(images/bg-body-tile.png); background-repeat: repeat; background-position: left top; }

h1, h2, h3, h4, h5, h6  { margin: 0; font-family:Georgia, serif; color: #222; font-weight:normal; }
h1  {font-size: 2em } h2  {font-size: 1.8em;} h3  {font-size: 1.6em;} h4  {font-size: 1.2em;} h5  {font-size: 1em;} h6  {font-size: 0.8em;}

p {margin: 0; }

hr { background-color: #e6e6e6;	border:0; height: 1px; margin-bottom: 20px; }

input, textarea { padding: 5px; border-color: #CCCCCC #EFEFEF #EFEFEF #CCCCCC; border-width:1px; border-style:solid; -moz-border-radius: 3px; -webkit-border-radius: 3px; border-radius:3px; color: #777; }

/* 1.2 Hyperlinks */

a { color: #C1321D; text-decoration:none;}
a:hover { color: #C1321D; text-decoration:underline;}

h1 a:link, h1 a:visited, h2 a:link, h2 a:visited, h3 a:link, h3 a:visited,
h4 a:link, h4 a:visited, h5 a:link, h5 a:visited, h6 a:link, h6 a:visited  { text-decoration: none; }
h1 a:hover, h2 a:hover, h3 a:hover, h4 a:hover, h5 a:hover, h6 a:hover  {text-decoration: underline;}


/*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
/* 2. SITE STRUCTURE & APPEARANCE */
/*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/

/* 2.1 Containers & Columns */
#wrapper  { background: transparent url(images/wrapper-bg-colourstrip.png) repeat-x left top; padding-top: 5px; } /* Top padding is the height of the colour strip image. */

#main{width:575px;}
#main.fullwidth, .layout-full #main, .col-full {width: 900px; margin:0 auto;}

#sidebar{width:250px;}
#sidebar .secondary { width:140px; } 

.entry img { max-width:565px; }
.layout-full .entry img { max-width:890px; }

.col-left { float: left; }
.col-right { float: right; }

.layout-right-content #main { float:right; }
.layout-right-content #sidebar { float:left; }


/* 2.2 Navigation */
#navigation{ font:bold 13px/1em arial, sans-serif; margin-top: 6px; }
#navigation ul.rss  { margin: 0 0 0 10px; padding: 8px 0; }

.nav { z-index:99; margin:0; padding:0; list-style:none; line-height:1; }
.nav a  { position:relative; color: #ffffff; display:block; z-index:100; padding:7px 10px; line-height:18px; text-decoration:none; text-shadow:0 1px 0 #000;  }
.nav li  { float:left; width: auto; margin-left: 15px; }
.nav li a.sf-with-ul { padding-right:20px; }

.nav a:hover, 
.nav li.current_page_item a, 
.nav li.current_page_parent a,
.nav li.current-menu-ancestor a,
.nav li.current-cat a,
.nav li.current-menu-item a,
.nav li.sfHover { background:#510e00; border-radius: 5px; -moz-border-radius: 5px; -webkit-border-radius: 5px;  }

/* Optional Styling */
#navigation { 
	
	/* Border Radius */ 
	border-radius: 4px; -moz-border-radius: 4px; -webkit-border-radius: 4px; 
	
	/* Box Shadow */
	-moz-box-shadow: 0 2px 2px rgba(0,0,0,.03);
	-webkit-box-shadow: 0 2px 2px rgba(0,0,0,.03);
	box-shadow: 0 2px 2px rgba(0,0,0,.03);
}
#navigation .nav li a { }
#navigation .nav li:first-child a { border-left:none; }

	/* 2.2.1 Drop-down menus */
	.nav li ul  { background: #510e00; margin:0 0 0 -1px; padding:7px 10px; position: absolute; left: -999em; width: 160px; z-index:999; }
	.nav li ul li { margin-left: 0px !important; }
	.nav li ul li a  { padding:8px 0px; width:160px; color:#ffffff; background: none; font-size:0.9em;}
	.nav li ul li a:hover  { text-decoration: underline; }
	.nav li ul li a.sf-with-ul { padding-right:0; }
	.nav li ul ul  { margin: -37px 0 0 140px; }
	
	.nav li ul li a:hover, 
	.nav li.current_page_item ul li a, 
	.nav li.current_page_parent ul li a,
	.nav li.current-menu-ancestor ul li a,
	.nav li.current-cat a ul li,
	.nav li.current-menu-item ul li a,
	.nav li.sfHover ul li { background:none; border-radius: 0px; -moz-border-radius: 0px; -webkit-border-radius: 0px;}
	
	.nav li:hover,.nav li.hover  { position:static; }
	.nav li:hover ul ul, .nav li.sfhover ul ul,
	.nav li:hover ul ul ul, .nav li.sfhover ul ul ul,
	.nav li:hover ul ul ul ul, .nav li.sfhover ul ul ul ul { left:-999em; }
	.nav li:hover ul, .nav li.sfhover ul,
	.nav li li:hover ul, .nav li li.sfhover ul,
	.nav li li li:hover ul, .nav li li li.sfhover ul,
	.nav li li li li:hover ul, .nav li li li li.sfhover ul  { left:auto; }
	.nav { z-index:99; margin:0; padding:0; list-style:none; line-height:1; background-color: #7c0507;}
	
	.nav .sf-sub-indicator {background:	url(images/arrow-superfish.png) no-repeat;position:absolute;display:block;right:0.4em;top:44%;width:10px;height:10px;text-indent:-999em;overflow:hidden;}
	.nav li ul .sf-sub-indicator {background:url(images/arrow-superfish-right.png) no-repeat; top:38%; }
	
	/* Optional Styling */
	#navigation .nav li ul  { 
		/* Border Radius */
		border-radius: 0 0 4px 4px; -moz-border-radius: 0 0 4px 4px; -webkit-border-radius: 0 0 4px 4px; 
	
		/* Box Shadow */
		-moz-box-shadow: 0 2px 2px rgba(0,0,0,.03);
		-webkit-box-shadow: 0 2px 2px rgba(0,0,0,.03);
		box-shadow: 0 2px 2px rgba(0,0,0,.03);
	}
	#navigation .nav li ul ul { border-radius: 0 4px 4px 4px; -moz-border-radius: 0 4px 4px 4px; -webkit-border-radius: 0 4px 4px 4px; }
	#navigation .nav li ul li a { border:0; border-top:1px solid #333333; border-bottom:1px solid #222222; }
	#navigation .nav li ul li:first-child a { border-top:none; }
	#navigation .nav li ul li:last-child a { border-bottom:none; }

	/* 2.2.2 Top Navigation (optional) */
	#top { background: #000; }
	#top .nav { }
	#top .nav a { color:#ddd; padding:8px 10px; line-height:18px; text-decoration:none; text-shadow:none; }
	#top .nav li  {  }
	#top .nav li a.sf-with-ul { padding-right:20px; }
	
	#top .nav a:hover, 
	#top .nav li.current_page_item a, 
	#top .nav li.current_page_parent a,
	#top .nav li.current-menu-ancestor a,
	#top .nav li.current-cat a,
	#top .nav li.current-menu-item a,
	#top .nav li.sfHover { background: #222; }
	
	#top .nav li ul  { background: #222; margin:0; padding:0px; width: 180px; border: none; z-index:999;
		/* Box Shadow */
		-moz-box-shadow: 0 2px 2px rgba(0,0,0,.1);
		-webkit-box-shadow: 0 2px 2px rgba(0,0,0,.1);
		box-shadow: 0 2px 2px rgba(0,0,0,.1);
	}
	#top .nav li ul, #top .nav li ul li:last-child a {
		/* Border Radius */
		border-radius: 0 0 4px 4px; -moz-border-radius: 0 0 4px 4px; -webkit-border-radius: 0 0 4px 4px; 
	}
	#top .nav li ul li { box-shadow: 0 4px 8px rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.1); }
	#top .nav li ul li a  { padding:8px 10px; width:160px; color:#ddd; background: none; font-size:0.9em;}
	#top .nav li ul li a:hover  { background: #000; }
	#top .nav li ul li a.sf-with-ul { padding-right:10px; }
	#top .nav li ul ul  { margin: -34px 0 0 180px; }
	
	#top .nav li:hover, #top .nav li.hover  { position:static; }
	#top .nav li:hover ul ul, #top .nav li.sfhover ul ul,
	#top .nav li:hover ul ul ul, #top .nav li.sfhover ul ul ul,
	#top .nav li:hover ul ul ul ul, #top .nav li.sfhover ul ul ul ul { left:-999em; }
	#top .nav li:hover ul, #top .nav li.sfhover ul,
	#top .nav li li:hover ul, #top .nav li li.sfhover ul,
	#top .nav li li li:hover ul, #top .nav li li li.sfhover ul,
	#top .nav li li li li:hover ul, #top .nav li li li li.sfhover ul  { left:auto; }

/* 2.3 Header */
#header{ position: relative; z-index: 999; margin: 0 0 30px; background: transparent url(images/bg-ripple-header.png) repeat left bottom; }
.home #header  { margin-bottom: -5px; }
#header .col-full { padding: 24px 0; clear: both; position: relative; }

#logo  { float:left; }
#logo img  { margin-top: 7px;}
#logo .site-title, #logo .site-description  { font-family:Georgia, serif; color: #000; display:none;  }
#logo .site-title a { color:#222; font-size:40px; line-height:40px; text-transform:none; font-weight:normal; text-decoration:none; }
#logo .site-title a:hover { text-decoration:underline; }
#logo .site-description { color:#999; font:italic 14px/1em Georgia, serif; }

#topad {float:right;}

/* 2.4 Content */
#content{padding:0 0 2em;}

/* 2.4.1 Homepage */
.home #main { padding-top: 35px; }
.portfolio-item { margin-bottom: 15px; }
.portfolio-item .woo-image { border: 5px solid #FFFFFF; }
.portfolio-item .portfolio-image { z-index: 4; margin-bottom: 15px; width: 100%; }
.widget-portfolio-snapshot .portfolio-image a:hover { background: #fff url('images/portfolio-hover.png') no-repeat 50% 50%; }
.widget-portfolio-snapshot .portfolio-image img { z-index: 2; }
.widget-portfolio-snapshot .portfolio-item .portfolio-image.drop-shadow:after { bottom: 10px; right: 2px; }
.portfolio-item .portfolio-image.drop-shadow:after { z-index: 1; bottom: 10px; }
.portfolio-item .portfolio-image a { display: block; z-index: 3; position: relative; background: #fff; }
.widget-portfolio-snapshot .portfolio-item h3 { font-size: 12px; font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; color: #444444; font-weight: bold; margin-bottom: 2px; margin-left: 4px; }
.widget-portfolio-snapshot .portfolio-item .portfolio-galleries  { margin-left: 4px; }
.portfolio-item h3 a { color: #444444; }
.portfolio-item .portfolio-galleries { font: 10px Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; color:#AAA8A8; text-transform: uppercase; }
.portfolio-item .portfolio-galleries a { color: #AAA8A8; }

.portfolio-items .portfolio-image.drop-shadow:after { margin-top: 20px; }
#main .widget_blog .title { font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; margin-left: 5px; }

#main .block { width: 250px; float: left; padding-right: 75px; }
#main .block.last { padding-right: 0; }
#main .block .widget-title { font-size: 18px; font-family: Georgia, serif; font-weight: normal; color: #444444; border-bottom: 1px solid #FFFFFF; text-shadow: 0px 1px 1px #ffffff; padding-bottom: 20px; margin-bottom: 20px; }

#intro { color: #444444; line-height: 20px; }

.widget_woo_blog .post { background: url(images/bg-widget.png) repeat top left !important; padding: 20px 0px 10px 0px; margin-bottom: 20px; border-radius: 10px; -moz-border-radius: 10px; -webkit-border-radius: 10px; overflow: auto; }
.widget_woo_blog .post h2 { padding: 0 20px; }
.widget_woo_blog .post h2 a { font-size: 20px; line-height: 20px; font-weight: bold;}
.widget_woo_blog .post span.post-category, .widget_woo_blog .post a.post-edit-link { display: none; }
.widget_woo_blog .post a { text-decoration: none; }
.widget_woo_blog .post a:hover { text-decoration: underline; }
.widget_woo_blog .post-meta { background: none; padding: 20px 20px 0px 20px;}
.widget_woo_blog .entry { border-bottom: 1px solid #d3d3d3; border-top: none; padding: 0px 20px; }
.widget_woo_blog .entry, .widget_woo_blog .entry p { font-size: 12px !important; }

/* 2.4.2 Slider */
.woo-slider #top { padding: 20px 0 0 0; }
.woo-slider #header { border-bottom: 0; }
.woo-slider #content { padding: 20px 0px; }

#featured-slider { padding: 35px 0 30px; position: relative; background: #ccc url(images/bg-featured.png) repeat top left; }
#slide-box {margin: 0 auto; position: relative; width: 900px; }
.slides_container:first-child .slide { display: none; } /* Make sure the slider doesn't display all slides in a stack on load */
#featured-slider .slides_control { min-height: 300px; }
.slide { width: 900px; min-height: 200px; }
.slide .slide-content.entry { 
	width: 300px; 
	left: 0px; 
	bottom: 40px; 
	padding: 10px 20px; 
	position: absolute; 
	font-size: 13px; 
	background-color: rgb(0, 0, 0) transparent;
	/* RGBa with 0.6 opacity */
	background-color: rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.6);
	/* IE6-9 */
	filter: progid:DXImageTransform.Microsoft.gradient( startColorstr='#9a000000', endColorstr='#9a000000',GradientType=0 ); 
	-ms-filter: "progid:DXImageTransform.Microsoft.gradient(startColorstr=#9a000000,endColorstr=#9a000000)";
}
.slide .video-content { width: 350px; }
.slide .video {background: none repeat scroll 0 0 transparent;border: medium none;-moz-box-shadow: 0 0 0;-webkit-box-shadow: 0 0 0;box-shadow: 0 0 0;float: left;font-size: 13px;padding: 20px 0px 10px 20px; margin:0; }
.slide .slide-content.video .title {color:#3585B3;font-size: 32px;font-weight: bold;line-height: 1.2em;margin-bottom: 0.5em;}
.slide .slide-content.video p  { color: #fff;font: 12px arial; line-height: 21px; }
.slide .slide-content.entry h2 a { color:#fff; }
.slide-content p { color: #eaeaea; margin:0 0 0.5em; }
.slide-image { width: 900px; }
.slide .slide-content.entry .title { font-size: 24px; line-height: 1em; margin: 10px 0; color: #fff; }
.slide .slide-content.entry p { margin:0; }
.slide .entry a.woo-sc-button  { margin-top: 5px;  }
.slide-img {}
.slide .video { float:right; padding: 2px; margin-right:20px; border: 1px solid #ddd; background:#fff;  -moz-box-shadow: 0 1px 2px rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.3);-webkit-box-shadow: 0 1px 2px rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.3);box-shadow: 0 1px 2px rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.3); }

#featured-slider a.prev {background: url("images/arrow-left.png") no-repeat scroll 0 0 transparent;height: 31px;left: -40px;opacity: 0.8;position: absolute;text-indent: -9999em;top: 48%;width: 19px;z-index: 999;}
#featured-slider a.next {background: url("images/arrow-right.png") no-repeat scroll 0 0 transparent;height: 31px;opacity: 0.8;position: absolute;right: -40px;text-indent: -9999em;top: 48%;width: 19px;z-index: 999;}
#featured-slider a.prev:hover, #slides a.next:hover { opacity:1; }

#slider_nav {margin-bottom: 50px;margin-top: 15px;position: relative;z-index: 2;}
#slider_nav, #line_wrap {margin-left: auto;margin-right: auto;width: 920px;}
#line_wrap {position: relative;z-index: 1;}

#featured-slider .pagination { width: 930px; margin: 10px auto; text-align: center; }
#featured-slider .pagination li { display: inline-block; }
#featured-slider .pagination li a { background: transparent url(images/slide-pagination.png) no-repeat left top; display: block; width: 18px; height: 18px; text-indent: -9999px; }
#featured-slider .pagination li.current a { background-image: url(images/slide-pagination-active.png); }

.slide .entry {border: none;margin: 0 auto;padding:0 5px;}
.slide .entry h2 { font: 21px/1.4em georgia, serif;color: #fff; text-shadow: 0px 1px 0px #000; margin-bottom: 20px;}
.slide .entry h1, .slide .entry h3, .slide .entry h4, .slide .entry h5 { color: #fff; text-shadow: 0px 1px 0px #000; font-family: georgia, serif;}
.slide .entry p { margin-bottom:1em; font: 12px arial; color: #fff; line-height: 21px; text-shadow: 0px 1px 0px #000;}
.slide .entry img, .slide img.thumbnail {background:none;border:none;-webkit-box-shadow: 0 0 0; -moz-box-shadow: 0 0 0; box-shadow: 0 0 0;}

/* 2.4.3 Mini-Features */
#mini-features { padding: 7px 0; background: url(images/bg-minifeatures.png) repeat top left;}
#mini-features .mini-inside  { border-bottom: 1px solid #555; border-width: 3px 0; border-color: #FFFFFF; 
								border-top: 1px solid #555; border-width: 3px 0; border-color: #FFFFFF;}
#mini-features .block { width:250px; margin:30px 40px 30px 0; float:left; }
#mini-features .feature { margin-left:70px; }
#mini-features .home-icon { float:left; }
#mini-features h3 { font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; font-size: 10px; padding-bottom: 0; color: #ffffff; text-transform: uppercase; text-shadow: 0px 1px 1px #000000; }
#mini-features p { padding-bottom:15px; color: #FFFFFF; text-shadow: 0px 1px 1px #000000; }
#mini-features a { color: #ffffff; text-shadow: 0px 1px 1px #000; font-weight: bold; }

/* 2.5 Sidebar */
#sidebar{overflow:hidden;}
#sidebar .primary {}
#sidebar .secondary { float:left; margin-right:20px; } 
#sidebar .secondary.last { margin:0; } 

/* 2.6 Footer */
#footer{padding: 30px 0 20px; background: url(images/bg-ripple-footer.png) repeat top left; color:#FFFFFF;}
#footer p {}
#footer a { color: #ffffff; }
#footer #credit img{vertical-align:middle;}
#footer #credit span{display:none;}
#footer { border-top: 1px solid #555; border-width: 3px 0; border-color: #FFFFFF; }

#footer-widgets { margin-bottom: -5px; background: url(images/bg-ripple-footer-widgets.png) repeat top left; padding:10px 0; }
#footer-widgets .block { padding:20px 10px 0 10px; float:left; }
#footer-widgets .col-1 .block { width:100%; padding-left:0; }
#footer-widgets .col-2 .block { width:420px; padding-left: 20px; }
#footer-widgets .col-3 .block { width:270px; padding-left: 16px;  }
#footer-widgets .col-4 .block { width:200px; padding-left: 10px;  }


/* 2.7 Breadcrumbs */
#breadcrumbs { margin-bottom: 25px; }
.home #breadcrumbs { margin-bottom: 30px; }

/*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
/* 3. POSTS */
/*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/

.archive_header  { display: block; float: left; width: 100%; margin:0 0 30px; padding:0 0 10px; font-size: 18px; font-weight: bold; border-bottom:#e6e6e6 1px solid; text-shadow: 0px 1px 1px #ffffff;}
.archive_header .catrss a  { font-size: 14px; text-decoration: none; line-height: 28px; }

.post  { margin: 0px; padding: 20px 30px 30px 30px; background: #ffffff;}
#main .page { padding: 30px; background: #ffffff; }
.post .title, .page .title  { font:normal bold 30px/1em arial, sans-serif;position:relative; margin: 0 0 0.4em; }
.post .title a:link, .post .title a:visited  { color:#444444; }
.post.lifted:after, .page.lifted:after  { 
	right: 8px;
	height: 60px;
	-webkit-transform:rotate(4deg);   
       -moz-transform:rotate(4deg);  
        -ms-transform:rotate(4deg);  
         -o-transform:rotate(4deg);
            transform:rotate(4deg);
 }

.post-meta {margin: 0 0 1.5em 0;font:12px 'Lucida Grande', Arial, sans-serif; float: left; color:#444; background: #f4f4f4; padding: 4px; }
.post-author { background: url(images/ico-meta.png) no-repeat left; padding-left: 20px;}
.post-more { clear:both; margin:1em 0; color:#999;}
.post p.tags{color:#999; background:url(images/ico-tag.png) no-repeat top left;padding-left:25px;width:100%;clear:both;margin-bottom:20px;}
.post-meta a:link, .post-meta a:visited, .post-more a:link, .post-more a:visited, .post p.tags a:link, .post p.tags a:visited { text-decoration: underline; color:#c1321d; }
.post-more a:hover, .post-meta a:hover, .post p.tags a:hover { text-decoration:underline; color:red;}

/* 3.1 Typographic Elements */
.entry { border-top: 1px solid #e0e0e0; padding-top: 1.5em; clear: both; }
.entry, .entry p  { font:14px/1.5em Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif; }
.entry h1, .entry h2, .entry h3, .entry h4, .entry h5, .entry h6 { font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; margin:0 0 0.5em; line-height:1.5em; }
.entry p  { margin-bottom: 1.2em; }
.entry blockquote  { background:url(images/blockquote.png) no-repeat 0 12px; padding: 10px 20px 10px 50px; color: #444;   }
.entry blockquote p, blockquote p, blockquote { font: italic 14px Georgia, Times, serif; }

.entry ul  { margin-bottom: 1.5em; padding: 0 0 0 30px; }
.entry ul ul  { margin: 0; }
.entry ul li  {	list-style-type: disc; }
.entry ul ul li  { list-style-type: circle; }

.entry ol  { margin-bottom: 1.5em; padding: 0 0 0 30px; }
.entry ol ol  { margin: 0; }
.entry  ol li  { list-style-type: decimal; }
.entry  ol li ol li  { list-style-type: lower-latin; }

/* 3.2 Images */
.entry img, img.thumbnail { border: 10px solid #e0e0e0; background:#fff;  }
.entry img:hover, img.thumbnail:hover { border-color:#d0d0d0;  }
img.wp-smiley  { padding: 0; border: none; }

.alignleft  { float: left; height: auto; margin: 0px 20px 10px 0; }
.alignright  { float: right; height: auto; margin: 0px 0 10px 20px; }
.aligncenter  { text-align: center; margin-bottom:15px;}
img.aligncenter  { margin-left:auto; margin-right:auto; display:block; }

.entry .wp-caption { padding: 1px; text-align:center; background:#F8F8F8; border: solid 1px #ddd; }
.entry .wp-caption img{ margin:0; padding:4px 0; background:none; border:0; }
.entry .wp-caption-text { margin:0; padding:0; font:0.9em/1.5em sans-serif; text-align:center; }
.entry .wp-caption.aligncenter { margin:0 auto 15px; }

.hentry .video { margin-bottom: 20px; }

/* 3.3 Pagination / WP-Pagenavi / Woo-Pagination */
.nav-entries, .wp-pagenavi, .woo-pagination { padding:10px 15px; }
.nav-entries a { display: block; color:#777; text-decoration:none;}
.nav-entries a:hover { text-decoration:underline; }

.woo-pagination { margin: 0; text-align: center; }
.woo-pagination a:link,
.woo-pagination a:visited { display: inline; text-decoration: none; color: #666; padding: 3px 7px; border: 1px solid #DDDDDD; }
.woo-pagination span.extend, .woo-pagination .page-numbers { border: none; color: #666; }
.woo-pagination a:link, .woo-pagination a:visited, .woo-pagination a:active, .woo-pagination span.current {
	/* Border Radius */ 
	border-radius: 4px; -moz-border-radius: 4px; -webkit-border-radius: 4px;
}
.woo-pagination a:link, .woo-pagination a:visited, .woo-pagination a:active {
	border:1px solid #dedede;  
	/* Gradient Background */
	background: #EBEBEB;
  	background: -moz-linear-gradient(100% 100% 90deg, #f5f5f5, #fff);
  	background: -webkit-gradient(linear, 0% 0%, 0% 100%, from(#fff), to(#f5f5f5));
}
.woo-pagination .current, .woo-pagination a:hover { padding: 3px 7px; background: #EEEEEE; border: 1px solid #bbb; }

/* 3.4 Single Post Author */
#post-author { background: #fafafa; margin:0 0 1.5em; padding:15px; border:1px solid #e6e6e6; border-width:1px 0 1px; clear:both; }
#post-author .title { margin-bottom: 10px; }
#post-author .profile-image { float:left; margin:0 15px 5px 0; padding: 5px; border: 1px solid #e6e6e6; background:#F8F8F8; background:rgba(255,255,255,0.7);}
#post-author .profile-link {}

/* 3.5 Entry Tables */
.entry table  { width: 100%; border: 1px solid #e6e6e6; margin-bottom:1.2em; }
.entry table tr.alt-table-row  { background: #f9f9f9; }
.entry table th  { padding: 6px 0 3px 0; background: #EEEEEE; border: 1px solid #e6e6e6; text-shadow: 1px 1px 0 #fff; box-shadow: inset 0 0 1px #fff; -moz-box-shadow: inset 0 0 1px #fff; -webkit-box-shadow: inset 0 0 1px #fff; }
.entry table td  { padding: 6px 0 3px 10px; border: 1px solid #e6e6e6; }

/* 3.6 Connect */
#connect { background: #fafafa; margin:0 0 1.5em; padding:15px; border:1px solid #e6e6e6; border-width:1px 0 1px; clear:both; }
#main #connect .col-left, #connect .col-right { width:48%; }
#connect h3 { margin-bottom: 15px; }
#connect p { margin: 0 0 1em; }
#connect .newsletter-form { margin: 0 0 1em; }
#connect .newsletter-form .input {}
#connect .newsletter-form .email { width:140px; }
#connect .newsletter-form .submit { cursor:pointer; -webkit-border-radius: 3px;-moz-border-radius: 3px;border-radius: 3px; }
#connect .social {}
#connect .social a { opacity:0.8; }
#connect .social a:hover { opacity:1; }
#connect .related-posts { border-left:1px solid #e6e6e6; padding-left:15px; }
#connect .related-posts ul { list-style: outside disc; margin:5px 0 5px 15px; }
.widget #connect .fl, .widget #connect .fr { float: none; }


/*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
/* 4. WIDGETS */
/*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/

/* 4.1 Generic Widgets */
#sidebar .widget { background: url(images/widget-bg.png) repeat top left !important; }
.widget  { margin-bottom: 2em; }
#sidebar .widget h3  { margin: 0 0 0.5em 0; padding: 20px 20px 10px 20px; font: bold 16px 'georgia', serif; colour:#444; border-bottom:1px solid #d3d3d3; }
#footer-widgets .widget h3  { margin: 0 0 0.8em 0; padding: 0px; font: 10px Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; color:#aaa8a8; text-transform: uppercase; }
.widget p { margin-bottom: 1em; }

#sidebar .widget ul  { clear:both; padding: 10px 20px 20px 20px; list-style-position:inside; list-style-type:disc;}
.widget ul  { clear:both; padding-left:10px; list-style-position:inside; list-style-type:disc;}
.widget ul li  {}
.widget ul li a  { padding: 0 0 0 5px; line-height: 22px; text-decoration: none; }
.widget ul li a:hover  { text-decoration:underline; }
.widget ul ul  { padding: 0 0 0 15px; border-top: none; }
#sidebar .textwidget, #sidebar .widget #social { padding: 10px 20px; }
#social a:hover { opacity: 0.8;}

/* 4.2 Specific Widgets */
#post-meta ul li { list-style-type: none; }

/* TAG CLOUD */
#sidebar .widget_tag_cloud .tagcloud { padding: 10px 20px 20px 20px; }

/* SEARCH FORM */
#sidebar .search_main { padding: 10px 20px 20px 20px; }
.searchform  { width: 99%; position: relative; border-color: #d0d0d0 #fafafa #fafafa #d0d0d0; border-width:1px; border-style:solid; border-radius: 10px; -moz-border-radius: 10px; -webkit-border-radius: 10px; background: #d4d4d4; }
.searchform input.s  {  padding: 8px; width:85%; margin:0; border:none; colour:#222; text-transform: uppercase; text-shadow: 0px 1px 1px #ffffff; background: none; font-weight: bold; }
.searchform input.search-submit { position: absolute; top:6px; right:10px; border:none; margin:0; padding:0; }

/* SHARE WIDGET */
#post-meta ul { list-style-type: none; }
#post-meta ul li { border-bottom: 1px solid #d3d3d3; padding: 10px 0; }
#post-meta ul li a { padding-left: 25px; }
#post-meta ul li.twitter { background: url(images/share1.png) no-repeat left; }
#post-meta ul li.facebook { background: url(images/share2.png) no-repeat left; }
#post-meta ul li.surl { background: url(images/share3.png) no-repeat left; }
.widget_woo_post_meta h3 { margin: 0px !important; }

#social { padding-bottom: 20px; }

/* FLICKR */
.widget_woo_flickr h3  {}
.widget_woo_flickr h3 span{color:#0061D8;}
.widget_woo_flickr h3 span span{color:#FF1183;}
.widget_woo_flickr .flickr_badge_image  { float: left; margin: 3px; }

.widget_woo_flickr .wrap  { position: relative; margin-bottom: 20px; padding: 0; }
.widget_woo_flickr a img  { float: left;  margin: 0 0 8px 8px;  display: block; border: #CECFC6 1px solid; padding: 3px;}
.widget_woo_flickr a:hover img  { border:#A8AA99 1px solid; }

/* LIFESTREAM */
.widget_lifestream ul li  { border-bottom: 1px solid #e0e6e6; }
.widget_lifestream ul li a  { border:none; background:none!important; }
.widget_lifestream ul .lifestream_meta  { color: inherit; }

/* CALENDAR */
#wp-calendar{width:95%;margin-bottom:15px;clear:both;padding:0;}
#wp-calendar caption{padding:10px;}
#wp-calendar th,#wp-calendar td{text-align:center;background:#E7E7E7;color:#9E9E9E;padding:5px;}
#wp-calendar td{background:transparent;}
#wp-calendar td,table#wp-calendar th{padding:3px 0;}

/* BLOG AUTHOR */
.widget_woo_blogauthorinfo .avatar { padding: 5px; border: 1px solid #e6e6e6; background:#F8F8F8; background:rgba(255,255,255,0.7);}
.widget_woo_blogauthorinfo .left { float:left; margin:0 10px 5px 0; }
.widget_woo_blogauthorinfo .right { float:right; margin:0 0 5px 10px; }

/* TWITTER */
.widget_woo_twitter .back { padding: 0px 10px 10px 10px; }
.widget_woo_twitter ul { padding:0px !important; }
.widget_woo_twitter ul li { border-bottom: 1px solid #d3d3d3; padding: 15px; list-style:none;}
#footer-widgets .widget_woo_twitter ul li { padding: 15px 0px !important; }
.widget_woo_twitter ul li:last-child { border:none; }
.widget_woo_twitter ul li a { padding: 0px; }
.widget_woo_twitter ul li .time { color:#999; }
.widget_woo_twitter p { padding: 10px 0 0 5px; font-weight: bold; color:#777; }
.widget_woo_twitter p a { color:#222; }
.widget_woo_twitter ul li .content { font-size: 14px; font-family: Georgia, serif; }
.widget.widget_woo_twitter h3 { border-bottom:none; padding:0; margin:0; padding-bottom: 15px; }

/* FEEDBACK */
.widget_woo_feedback .feedback  { padding: 5px 15px 0; }
.widget_woo_feedback .feedback .quote  { padding: 0 0 10px; }
.widget_woo_feedback .feedback blockquote  { margin: 0 0 5px; line-height: 18px; }
.widget_woo_feedback .feedback .feedback-url  { display: block; text-align: right; }
.widget_woo_feedback .feedback .pagination  { overflow: auto; padding: 5px 0 10px; }
.widget_woo_feedback .feedback .pagination a  { display: block; width: 18px; height: 0; overflow: hidden; padding-top: 18px; }
.widget_woo_feedback .feedback .pagination .btn-next  { float: right; background: url(images/ico-feedback-right.png) no-repeat left top; }
.widget_woo_feedback .feedback .pagination .btn-prev  { float: left; background: url(images/ico-feedback-left.png) no-repeat left top; }

/* CONNECT WIDGET */
#sidebar #connect { background: url(images/widget-bg.png) repeat top left !important; padding: 0px !important; border: 0px !important; }
#sidebar #connect h3  { margin: 0 0 0.5em 0; padding: 20px 20px 10px 20px; border-bottom:1px solid #d3d3d3; }
#sidebar #connect p { padding: 10px 20px !important; }
#sidebar #connect .social { padding: 0px 20px 20px 20px !important; }

/* WOOTABS */
#tabs {	background: url(images/widget-bg.png) repeat top left !important; height:auto; display: block;padding:5px;}
#tabs ul.wooTabs { padding:0px; }
#tabs ul.wooTabs li { 
	float: left; display:inline; color: #ffffff; margin:0px; cursor: pointer;
	/* Gradient Background */
	background: #f5f5f5;
  	background: -moz-linear-gradient(100% 100% 90deg, #f5f5f5, #fff);
  	background: -webkit-gradient(linear, 0% 0%, 0% 100%, from(#fff), to(#f5f5f5));
}
#tabs ul.wooTabs li a {	color:#777; display: block;float: left;padding: 10px 8px; text-transform:none; font:bold 11px/18px sans-serif; border: 1px solid #e6e6e6; border-width:1px 1px 1px 0;}
#tabs ul.wooTabs li a.selected { padding-bottom:11px; }
#tabs ul.wooTabs li a.selected, 
#tabs ul.wooTabs li a:hover { background:#fff; text-decoration:none; border-width:1px 1px 0 0; }
#tabs ul.wooTabs li:first-child a { border-width:1px 1px 0px 1px;}

#tabs .inside { background:#fff; border: 1px solid #e6e6e6; margin-top:-1px;  }
#tabs .inside ul, #tabs .inside #tab-tags { margin:0; padding:0; display: none; }
#tabs .inside ul:first-child { display: inline; }
#tabs .inside #tab-tags {  border-width:1px; padding:10px; }
#tabs .inside li { border-bottom: 1px solid #e6e6e6; padding:15px; list-style:none;}
#tabs .inside li a { color:#555; font:bold 12px/18px sans-serif; padding:0;}
#tabs .inside a:hover{}
#tabs .inside #tab-tags a { padding:2px 4px; margin:3px 1px; display:inline-block; background: #f0f0f0; font-size:13px !important; border-radius:3px;-moz-border-radius:3px;-webkit-border-radius:3px;}
#tabs .inside #tab-tags a:hover{ background: #e6e6e6; text-decoration: none;}
#tabs .inside li span.meta { display:block; font:italic 11px/20px Georgia, serif; text-transform:normal; color:#999; }
#tabs .inside li img.avatar, #tabs .inside li img.thumbnail { border: 1px solid #ddd; padding: 2px;	background-color: #ffffff; float: left;	margin: 0 10px 0 0; }
#tabs .inside li img.avatar:hover, #tabs .inside li img.thumbnail:hover { border-color:#aaa; }


/*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
/* 5. COMMENTS */
/*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/

/* 5.1 Comments */
#comments, #respond-container {position:relative;margin:0;padding:0; border-top:1px solid #e6e6e6; border-bottom:1px solid #e6e6e6; background: url(images/widget-bg.png) repeat top left; }
#comments h3  { margin: 10px 20px; }
#comments .comment.thread-even {}
#comments .comment.bypostauthor { background: #fef6d2; border-bottom:1px solid #efe3ae;  }
#comments .comment{width:100%;list-style-type:none;}
#comments .comment .comment-container  { position:relative; padding: 20px; }
#comments .comment-head  { margin: 0 0 15px 0; }
#comments  .avatar  { float:left; margin: 0 15px 10px 0; }
#comments  .avatar img{margin: 0;vertical-align: middle;border:1px solid #ddd; padding:3px; background:#fff; }
#comments .comment-head .name  { margin: 0; font-weight: bold; font-size: 12px; background: url(images/ico-meta.png) no-repeat left; padding-left: 20px; color: #C1321D; }
#comments .comment-head .date, #comments .comment-head .edit, #comments .comment-head .perma { font-size: 12px; }
#comments .comment-entry { border-left: 3px solid #d3d3d3; padding-left: 10px; margin-left: 65px; }
#comments .comment-entry p  { margin: 0 0 10px 0;}
#comments .reply { margin-left:10px; background: url(images/ico-reply.png) no-repeat left; padding-left: 20px; }
#wrapper #comments .reply a { color: #C1321D; font-weight: bold;}

#comments h5.nocomments { padding: 20px; font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; font-size: 12px; color: #444444; font-weight: normal; }

#comments ul.children{margin:0px 0 0 25px;padding:0; }
#comments ul.children li {border-top:1px solid #e6e6e6; border-bottom:1px solid #e6e6e6; }
#comments .cancel-comment-reply{margin:10px 0;}

#comments .navigation {}
#comments .navigation a{ display: block; margin: 15px 0 0 0; text-decoration: none; }
#comments .navigation a:hover{}

#comments h3#pings { margin-top:25px; }
#comments .pingbacks li.pingback { margin:10px 0; }
#comments .pingbacks li.pingback .reply { display:none; }

#comments .nocomments { font-size:14px; font-weight: bold; }

#comment-form-tabs {	
	height:auto; display: block; margin-top: 20px;
}

#comment-form-tabs .tabs { padding: 0px; }
#comment-form-tabs .tabs li { 
	display: inline-block; zoom: 1; color: #ffffff; margin:0px; cursor: pointer; background: url(images/widget-bg.png) repeat top left;
}
#comment-form-tabs .tabs li a { color:#444 !important; display: block; padding: 12px 0px 18px; text-transform:none; font:bold 14px 'Lucida Grande' sans-serif; text-shadow: 0px 1px 1px #fff; }
#comment-form-tabs .tabs li a span { padding-right: 20px; padding-top: 2px; padding-bottom: 2px; }
#comment-form-tabs .tabs li.ui-state-active a, 
#comment-form-tabs .tabs li.ui-state-hover a:hover { text-decoration:none; }

#comment-form-tabs .tabs li.ui-state-active a { background: url(images/tabber-bg-active.png) no-repeat center bottom; }

#comment-form-tabs .tabs li.tab-discuss a span { background: url(images/ico-com2.png) no-repeat left; padding-left: 30px; margin-left: 20px; display: block; border-right: 1px solid #d3d3d3; }
#comment-form-tabs .tabs li.tab-respond a span { background: url(images/ico-com3.png) no-repeat left; padding-left: 30px; margin-left: 20px; display: block; }

#comment-form-tabs .ui-tabs-hide { display: none; }

/* 5.2 Comments Form */
#respond  { margin: 2em 0 0; }
#respond h3  { color:#333; font-weight:normal; margin: 20px 0px; }
#respond .left { float:left; width:200px; margin-right:15px; }
#respond .right { float:left; width:380px; }
#respond label { font-size:11px; color:#777; }
#respond #reply-title small { display: block; margin: 10px 0px; font-size: 12px; }
#respond-container #respond { margin: 20px; }

#commentform  {	margin: 15px 0 0 0;  }
#commentform label  { position:relative; display:inline; vertical-align:top; display:inline-block; margin-top:5px; }
#commentform input.txt, #commentform textarea { font:14px/1em Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; border-color: #ccc #efefef #efefef #ccc; border-width:1px; border-style:solid;}
#commentform input.txt  { color:#666; background: #fcfcfc; width: 170px; margin: 0 5px 10px 0; padding: 5px 7px; }
#commentform textarea  { color:#666; background: #fcfcfc; width: 95% !important; padding: 5px 7px; }

#commentform .comment-form-comment label { display: none; }

#respond #commentform #submit  { margin: 15px 0 0 0; cursor: pointer; }

/* 5.3 Pingbacks / Trackbacks */
h3#pings  { margin: 25px 0 10px 0; }
.pinglist li  { margin: 0 0 0 20px; list-style-type: decimal; }
.pinglist li .author  { font-weight: bold; font-size: 15px; }
.pinglist li .date  { font-size: 11px; }
.pinglist li .pingcontent  { display: block; margin: 10px 0; }

/*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
/* 6. PAGE TEMPLATES */
/*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/

/* 6.1 Timeline Page Template */
#archives { padding: 10px 0 0; }
#archives a { font-style: italic; }
h3.archive_year { font: bold 20px/1em sans-serif; color:#555; margin-top:0; }
#archives .archives_list { border-left:1px solid #e6e6e6; list-style: none; list-style-image:none; list-style-position:outside; list-style-type:none; margin: 0 0 15px 15px;}
#archives .archives_list li { clear:left; padding-left:24px; font-size: 12px; font-style: normal; list-style: none; margin-bottom: 10px; }
#archives .archives_list .date { color: #808080; width: 100px; font-style: italic; display: inline-block; vertical-align: top; }
#archives .archives_list .linked { width: 160px; display: inline-block; vertical-align: top;}
#archives .archives_list .comments { width: 130px; display: inline-block; vertical-align: top;}
#archives .archives_list .comments a { color: #808080; font-size: 12px; font-style: italic; text-decoration: underline; padding-left: 13px;  }
#archives .archives_list .comments a:hover { text-decoration: none; }

/* 6.2 Contact Form */
#contact-page .screenReader { left: -9999px; position: absolute; top: -9999px; }
#contact-page ol.forms {float:left;list-style:none;width:100%;margin:10px 0 0;}
#contact-page ol.forms li{clear:both;float:left;margin-bottom:18px;position:relative;width:100%}
#contact-page ol.forms label{cursor:pointer;display:block;font-weight:700;margin:0 0 10px;}
#contact-page ol.forms input.txt{width:50%;}
#contact-page ol.forms input#sendCopy{border:none;}
#contact-page ol.forms textarea{height:300px;width:97%;}
#contact-page ol.forms li .error{font-size:12px;display:block;color:red;}
#contact-page ol.forms li.textarea .error{display:block; }
#contact-page ol.forms li.screenReader{margin-bottom:0;}
#contact-page ol.forms li.buttons .submit{margin: 5px 0 0; cursor:pointer; }
#contact-page ol.forms li.inline input{width:auto;}
#contact-page ol.forms li.inline label{display:inline;float:none;width:auto;}
.entry #contact-page ol.forms li { list-style: none; } /* Added to accomodate the contact form shortcode */

/* 6.3 Portfolio */

#portfolio { clear: both; margin-right: -30px; }
#portfolio .post { padding: 1em; padding-left: 0; }
.portfolio-items { background: #FFFFFF; }
#portfolio a.thumb { background: #FFFFFF; display: block; margin: 0px; margin-right: 20px; margin-bottom: 20px; }
#portfolio a.thumb:hover { text-decoration: none; background: #FFFFFF url('images/portfolio-hover.png') no-repeat 50% 50%; }

#portfolio .portfolio-items .portfolio-item  { margin: 0 30px 15px 0;  padding: 0; }
#portfolio .portfolio-items .portfolio-item h3  { margin: 10px 0 0 0; font-weight: bold; }

#portfolio .group.portfolio-img a.thumb { margin-bottom: 0px; margin-right: 0px; height: auto; }
#portfolio .group.portfolio-img a.thumb:hover { background-position: 50% 45%; }
#portfolio .group.portfolio-img  { float: left; display: block; }
#portfolio .group.portfolio-img img { border: 0; }
#portfolio .group.portfolio-img h3 { font-size: 14px; width: 230px; line-height: 15px; }

#portfolio #port-tags { margin: 0 0 10px;padding: 0 0 20px;}
#portfolio #port-tags .port-cat { text-transform:uppercase; font-size: 11px; }
#portfolio #port-tags .port-cat a { padding: 4px 7px 2px; margin: 0 0 0 5px; background: #fff; border: 1px solid #ccc; font-weight: bold; border-radius: 3px; -moz-border-radius: 3px; -webkit-border-radius: 3px; color: #aaa; }
#portfolio #port-tags .port-cat a:hover, 
#portfolio #port-tags .port-cat a.current { text-decoration:none; background:#eee; color: #C1321D; text-shadow: 1px 1px 0 rgba(255,255,255,1); }

body.single-portfolio #post-gallery, body.single-portfolio .post-embed, body.single-portfolio .video { float: left; margin-bottom: 20px; width: 575px; }
body.single-portfolio .slides_container .slide { width: 575px; }
body.single-portfolio.layout-left-content .hentry.video-excerpt, 
body.single-portfolio.layout-right-content .hentry.video-excerpt { float: none; width: auto; }
body.single-portfolio.layout-left-content .hentry.image, 
body.single-portfolio.layout-right-content .hentry.image { float: none; width: auto; clear: both; }
body.single-portfolio .video { margin-bottom: 20px; }
body.single-portfolio.layout-left-content .hentry.gallery, 
body.single-portfolio.layout-right-content .hentry.gallery { float: none; width: auto; clear: both; }

#post-gallery .slides_control .slide { display: none; } /* Prevents the gallery from displaying incorrectly on first load. */
#post-gallery .photo-caption { background: #FFFFFF; padding: 5px; display: block; position: relative; width: 100%; top: -50px; z-index: 99; }
#post-gallery .photo-caption {
	filter: alpha(opacity=80); /* internet explorer */
	-khtml-opacity: 0.8;      /* khtml, old safari */
	-moz-opacity: 0.8;       /* mozilla, netscape */
	opacity: 0.8;           /* fx, safari, opera */
}
#post-gallery .pagination  { margin: 15px 0; }
#post-gallery .pagination li { display: inline; padding-right: 10px; margin: 0 4px 0 0; }
#post-gallery .pagination li:nth-child(3n)  { margin-right: 0; }
#post-gallery .pagination .jcarousel-prev, #post-gallery .pagination .jcarousel-next { cursor: pointer; width: 7px; height: 10px; position: absolute; top: 45%; }
#post-gallery .pagination .jcarousel-prev { background: transparent url(images/ico-gallery-prev.png) no-repeat left top; left: -15px; }
#post-gallery .pagination .jcarousel-next { background: transparent url(images/ico-gallery-next.png) no-repeat right top; right: -15px; }
#post-gallery .pagination .jcarousel-prev-disabled,
#post-gallery .pagination .jcarousel-next-disabled {
	filter: alpha(opacity=20); /* internet explorer */
	-khtml-opacity: 0.2;      /* khtml, old safari */
	-moz-opacity: 0.2;       /* mozilla, netscape */
	opacity: 0.2;           /* fx, safari, opera */
}

body.single-portfolio .hentry { float: right; width: 40%; }
body.single-portfolio.two-col-left .hentry, 
body.single-portfolio.two-col-right .hentry, 
body.single-portfolio.two-col-middle .hentry, 
body.single-portfolio.three-col-left .hentry, 
body.single-portfolio.three-col-right .hentry, 
body.single-portfolio.three-col-middle .hentry { clear: both; float: none; width: auto; }


/* 6.4 Feedback */
.quote  { margin: 0 0 30px; padding: 0 0 20px; border-bottom: 1px solid #e2e2e2; }
.quote cite  { display: block; text-align: right; font-weight: bold; font-style: normal; text-transform: uppercase; font-size: 12px; line-height: 14px; }
.quote cite a  { display: block; font-style: italic; font-weight: normal; text-transform: none; }

/*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
/* 7. MISC */
/*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/

/* 7.1 Buttons */
a.button, 
#commentform #submit,
.submit {
	display: inline-block;
	margin: 5px;
	padding: 3px 13px;
	border: 1px solid #4081af;
	border-bottom-color: #20559a;
	color: white !important;
	text-align: center;
	text-shadow: 0 -1px 0 hsla(0,0%,0%,.3);
	text-decoration: none;
	
	/*Border radius*/
	-webkit-border-radius: 15px;
	-moz-border-radius: 15px;
	border-radius: 15px;
	
	/*Background*/
	background: #237fd7; /*Fallback*/
	background: -webkit-gradient(
					linear,
					left top,
					left bottom,
					color-stop(.2, #52a8e8),
					color-stop(1, #2e76cf)
				);
	background: -moz-linear-gradient(
					center top,
					#52a8e8 20%,
					#2e76cf 100%
				);
	
	/*Box shadow*/
	-webkit-box-shadow: inset 0 1px 0 hsla(0,100%,100%,.3) /*Top*/, 
						inset 0 0 2px hsla(0,100%,100%,.3) /*Shine*/, 
						0 1px 2px hsla(0, 0%, 0%, .29) /*Shadow*/;
	-moz-box-shadow: inset 0 1px 0 hsla(0,100%,100%,.3) /*Top*/, 
					inset 0 0 2px hsla(0,100%,100%,.3) /*Shine*/, 
					0 1px 2px hsla(0, 0%, 0%, .29) /*Shadow*/;
	box-shadow: inset 0 1px 0 hsla(0,100%,100%,.3) /*Top*/, 
				inset 0 0 2px hsla(0,100%,100%,.3) /*Shine*/, 
				0 1px 2px hsla(0, 0%, 0%, .29) /*Shadow*/;
}

a.button.large { padding:6px 16px;}
a.button.small, a.comment-reply-link { padding:0px 10px;}

a.button:hover, 
a.button.hover, 
a.button.active,
#commentform #submit:hover,
.submit:hover {
	text-decoration: none !important;
	/*Background*/
	background: #0073d2; /*Fallback*/
	background: -webkit-gradient(
					linear,
					left top,
					left bottom,
					color-stop(.2, #3e9ee5),
					color-stop(1, #1666ca)
				);
	background: -moz-linear-gradient(
					center top,
					#3e9ee5 20%,
					#1666ca 100%
				);
}

a.button:active,
a.button.active  {
	border-color: #20559a;
	
	/*Box shadow*/
	-webkit-box-shadow: inset 0 0 7px hsla(0,0%,0%,.3) /*Shine*/,
						0 1px 0 hsla(0, 100%, 100%, 1) /*Shadow*/;
	-moz-box-shadow: inset 0 0 7px hsla(0,0%,0%,.3) /*Shine*/,
					0 1px 0 hsla(0, 100%, 100%, 1) /*Shadow*/;
	box-shadow: inset 0 0 7px hsla(0,0%,0%,.3) /*Shine*/,
				0 1px 0 hsla(0, 100%, 100%, 1) /*Shadow*/;
}

/* 7.2 CSS3 Drop Shadows */
.drop-shadow { position:relative; width:90%; }

.drop-shadow:after {
	content:""; position:absolute; z-index:-1; bottom:15px; left:10px; width:50%; height:20%; max-width:250px;
   -webkit-box-shadow:0 10px 10px rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.4);
   -moz-box-shadow:0 10px 10px rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.4);
   box-shadow:0 10px 10px rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.4);
   -webkit-transform:rotate(-3deg);
   -moz-transform:rotate(-3deg);
   -o-transform:rotate(-3deg);
   transform:rotate(-3deg);
}

.drop-shadow:after{
	right:15px; left:auto;
   -webkit-transform:rotate(3deg);
   -moz-transform:rotate(3deg);
   -o-transform:rotate(3deg);
   transform:rotate(3deg);
 }
 
 /* Lifted corners */

.lifted { -moz-border-radius:4px;  border-radius:4px; }

.lifted:before, .lifted:after {
	bottom:15px; left:10px; width:50%; height:20%; max-width:300px;
    -webkit-box-shadow:0 10px 10px rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.5);   
       -moz-box-shadow:0 10px 10px rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.5);
            box-shadow:0 10px 10px rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.5);
    -webkit-transform:rotate(-4deg);    
       -moz-transform:rotate(-4deg);   
        -ms-transform:rotate(-4deg);   
         -o-transform:rotate(-4deg);
            transform:rotate(-4deg);
}

.lifted:after {
	right:2px; left:auto;
    -webkit-transform:rotate(6deg);   
       -moz-transform:rotate(6deg);  
        -ms-transform:rotate(6deg);  
         -o-transform:rotate(6deg);
            transform:rotate(6deg);
}

/* 7.3 Gravity forms */
.gfield { margin-bottom: 10px; }
.gform_wrapper .top_label .gfield_label { display:block;float:left; padding-right:20px; width: 100px; margin: 5px 0px 4px !important; }
.gform_wrapper input.button { padding: 5px 10px 6px !important; }
.gform_wrapper input { padding: 7px 3px !important; }
.gform_wrapper .top_label input.large, .gform_wrapper .top_label select.large, .gform_wrapper .top_label textarea.textarea { width: 400px !important; padding: 7px 3px !important; }
.gform_wrapper .entry img, .gform_wrapper img.thumbnail { padding: 0px !important; border: 0px !important; }
ul.top_label .clear-multi { clear: none !important; }
.gform_wrapper .gfield_checkbox, .gform_wrapper .gfield_radio { margin-left: 120px !important; }
img.ui-datepicker-trigger { border: 0px; padding: 0px; }


/* 7.4 IE specific styling */
.ie6 .nav .sf-sub-indicator { display:none; }
.ie6 .nav li a:hover { text-decoration:none; }
.ie6 .nav li a.sf-with-ul { padding-right:10px; }
.ie6 .button, .ie6 .button:visited { margin:0; color:#555; font-weight:normal; } .reply a {  color:#555; }
.ie7 .nav li a {_height: 0;zoom: 1;} /* IE7 Fix */
.ie7 .button, .ie7 .button:visited {  padding:7px 6px; margin:0; }
.ie7 #featured-slider .pagination li  { display: inline; }
.ie7 .slide .slide-content.entry { position: relative; top: 130px; bottom: auto; margin-bottom: -100px; background: url(images/bg-ie-trans.png) repeat left top; }
.ie8 .button, .ie8 .button:visited {  padding:10px 15px; margin:0; }
```

Falls benötigt der HTML-Code:


```
<!DOCTYPE html>
<html dir="ltr" lang="de-DE">
<head>
<meta charset="UTF-8" />
<title>Test-Seite | Ein weiterer WordPress-Blog</title>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8" />
<meta name="robots" content="index, nofollow" />
<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="http://localhost/wordpress/wp-content/themes/swatch/style.css" media="screen" />
<link rel="pingback" href="http://localhost/wordpress/xmlrpc.php" />
 
<link rel="alternate" type="application/rss+xml" title="Test-Seite &raquo; Feed" href="http://localhost/wordpress/?feed=rss2" />
<link rel="alternate" type="application/rss+xml" title="Test-Seite &raquo; Kommentar Feed" href="http://localhost/wordpress/?feed=comments-rss2" />
<link rel='stylesheet' id='admin-bar-css'  href='http://localhost/wordpress/wp-includes/css/admin-bar.css?ver=20110622' type='text/css' media='all' />
<link rel='stylesheet' id='prettyPhoto-css'  href='http://localhost/wordpress/wp-content/themes/swatch/includes/css/prettyPhoto.css?ver=3.2.1' type='text/css' media='all' />
<script type='text/javascript' src='http://localhost/wordpress/wp-includes/js/l10n.js?ver=20101110'></script>
 
<script type='text/javascript' src='http://localhost/wordpress/wp-includes/js/jquery/jquery.js?ver=1.6.1'></script>
<script type='text/javascript' src='http://localhost/wordpress/wp-content/themes/swatch/includes/js/jquery.prettyPhoto.js?ver=3.2.1'></script>
<script type='text/javascript' src='http://localhost/wordpress/wp-content/themes/swatch/includes/js/jquery.jcarousel.min.js?ver=3.2.1'></script>
<script type='text/javascript' src='http://localhost/wordpress/wp-content/themes/swatch/includes/js/slides.min.jquery.js?ver=3.2.1'></script>
<script type='text/javascript' src='http://localhost/wordpress/wp-content/themes/swatch/includes/js/portfolio.js?ver=3.2.1'></script>
<script type='text/javascript' src='http://localhost/wordpress/wp-content/themes/swatch/includes/js/feedback.js?ver=3.2.1'></script>
<script type='text/javascript'>
/* <![CDATA[ */
var woo_slider_settings = {
    speed: "0.6",
    auto: "4",
    effect: "slide",
    nextprev: "true",
    pagination: "true",
    hoverpause: "false",
    autoheight: "true"
};
/* ]]> */
</script>
<script type='text/javascript' src='http://localhost/wordpress/wp-content/themes/swatch/includes/js/general.js?ver=3.2.1'></script>
<link rel="EditURI" type="application/rsd+xml" title="RSD" href="http://localhost/wordpress/xmlrpc.php?rsd" />
 
<link rel="wlwmanifest" type="application/wlwmanifest+xml" href="http://localhost/wordpress/wp-includes/wlwmanifest.xml" /> 
<link rel='index' title='Test-Seite' href='http://localhost/wordpress' />
<meta name="generator" content="WordPress 3.2.1" />
 
<!-- Theme version -->
<meta name="generator" content="Swatch 1.3.0" />
<meta name="generator" content="WooFramework 4.8.1" />
<style type="text/css" media="print">#wpadminbar { display:none; }</style>
<style type="text/css" media="screen">
    html { margin-top: 28px !important; }
    * html body { margin-top: 28px !important; }
</style>
<!-- Woo Custom Styling -->
<style type="text/css">
body { background-color: #d1cdcd !important; }
body { background-image: none; }
</style>
<!-- Alt Stylesheet -->
<link href="http://localhost/wordpress/wp-content/themes/swatch/styles/black.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" />
 
<!-- Woo Shortcodes CSS -->
<link href="http://localhost/wordpress/wp-content/themes/swatch/functions/css/shortcodes.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" />
 
<!-- Custom Stylesheet -->
<link href="http://localhost/wordpress/wp-content/themes/swatch/custom.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" />
 
</head>
 
<body class="home blog logged-in admin-bar gecko two-col-left">
 
<div id="wrapper">
 
           
    <div id="header">
        <div class="col-full">
            <div id="logo">
 
                                        <a href="http://localhost/wordpress" title="Ein weiterer WordPress-Blog">
                    <img src="http://localhost/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/Kassel-PNG.png" alt="Test-Seite" />
                </a>
             
            
                            <h1 class="site-title"><a href="http://localhost/wordpress">Test-Seite</a></h1>
                            <span class="site-description">Ein weiterer WordPress-Blog</span>
                
            </div><!-- /#logo -->
 
            <div id="navigation" class="fr"> 
            
                                <ul id="main-nav" class="nav fl">
 
                                            
                                                <li class="page_item current_page_item"><a href="http://localhost/wordpress">Home</a></li>
                        <li class="page_item page-item-2"><a href="http://localhost/wordpress/?page_id=2" title="Beispiel-Seite">Beispiel-Seite</a></li>
<li class="page_item page-item-18"><a href="http://localhost/wordpress/?page_id=18" title="Über Uns">Über Uns</a>
<ul class='children'>
    <li class="page_item page-item-20"><a href="http://localhost/wordpress/?page_id=20" title="Studierendenparlament">Studierendenparlament</a></li>
</ul>
</li>
            
                                    </ul><!-- /#nav -->
                                                
            </div><!-- /#navigation -->
 
                       
        </div><!--/.col-full-->
    </div><!--/#header-->
        <div id="featured-slider">
        <div id="slide-box">
            <div class="slides_container">
<div id="slide-id-6" class="slide slide-number-1">
        <div class="entry slide-content fl">
        <h2 class="title">Test</h2>
        <p>Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Fusce dictum venenatis mauris, sed mattis massa viverra a. Sed posuere tempor leo, ac commodo nunc aliquam a. Phasellus magna leo, condimentum quis condimentum dapibus, convallis non purus. Vestibulum quam mauris, tincidunt id porttitor ut, tincidunt quis massa. Nunc semper mi vel.</p>
 
    </div><!--/.entry-->
    <div class="slide-image fl">
<a href="" title="Test"><img src="http://localhost/wordpress/wp-content/themes/swatch/functions/thumb.php?src=wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/juso-hsg-social.jpg&amp;w=900&amp;h=338&amp;zc=1&amp;q=90" alt="Test" class="woo-image slide-img"  width="900"  height="338"  /></a> </div><!--/.slide-image-->
    <div class="fix"></div><!--/.fix-->
</div><!--/.slide-->
<div id="slide-id-8" class="slide slide-number-2">
        <div class="entry slide-content fl">
        <h2 class="title">Test 2</h2>
        <p>Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Fusce dictum venenatis mauris, sed mattis massa viverra a. Sed posuere tempor leo, ac commodo nunc aliquam a. Phasellus magna leo, condimentum quis condimentum dapibus, convallis non purus. Vestibulum quam mauris, tincidunt id porttitor ut, tincidunt quis massa. Nunc semper mi vel.</p>
 
    </div><!--/.entry-->
    <div class="slide-image fl">
<a href="" title="Test 2"><img src="http://localhost/wordpress/wp-content/themes/swatch/functions/thumb.php?src=wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/panzer.jpg&amp;w=900&amp;h=338&amp;zc=1&amp;q=90" alt="Test 2" class="woo-image slide-img"  width="900"  height="338"  /></a>  </div><!--/.slide-image-->
    <div class="fix"></div><!--/.fix-->
</div><!--/.slide-->
            </div><!--/.slides_container .col-full-->
        </div><!--/#slide-box-->
    </div><!--/#slides-->
    
<div id="mini-features">
 
<div class="mini-inside">
    <div class="col-full">
 
        <div class="block">
                    <img src="http://localhost/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/faus-klein.png" alt="" class="home-icon" />             
                <div class="feature">
           <h3>Test</h3>
           <p>blablablabalabalalad dajskdjaslkjd djlaksjd daslj</p>
           <a href="http://localhost/wordpress/?page_id=2" class="btn">Read More</a>        </div><!--/.feature-->
 
    </div><!--/.block-->      
        <div class="fix"></div><!--/.fix-->
    </div><!--/.col-full-->
    </div>
</div><!-- /#mini-features -->
     
 
    <div id="content" class="col-full">
        <div id="main" class="fullwidth">
 
         
                    <div id="homepage-column-1" class="block">
                <div id="recent-posts-3" class="widget widget_recent_entries">      <h3 class="widget-title">News</h3>      <ul>
 
                <li><a href="http://localhost/wordpress/?p=1" title="Hallo Welt!">Hallo Welt!</a></li>
                </ul>
        </div>          </div><!--/.block-->
                    <div id="homepage-column-2" class="block">
        <div id="woo_social-3" class="widget widget_woo_social"><h3 class="widget-title">Follow this Blog</h3>      <div id="social">
                                    <a href="http://localhost/wordpress/?feed=rss2" class="subscribe" title="Subscribe to our RSS feed"><img src="http://localhost/wordpress/wp-content/themes/swatch/images/social-rs.png" alt="Subscribe to our RSS feed" /></a>
        </div><!--/#social-->
 
</div>          </div><!--/.block-->
                    <div id="homepage-column-3" class="block last">
        <div id="blog" class="widget widget_woo_blog">
<h3 class="widget-title">Hits From The Blog</h3>                                                            
    <div class="post-1 post type-post status-publish format-standard hentry category-allgemein">
        
        <h2 class="title"><a href="http://localhost/wordpress/?p=1" rel="bookmark" title="Hallo Welt!">Hallo Welt!</a></h2>
                        
        <div class="entry">
            <p>Willkommen zur deutschen Version von WordPress. Dies ist der erste Artikel. Du kannst ihn bearbeiten oder löschen. Um Spam zu vermeiden, geh doch gleich mal in den Pluginbereich und aktivier die entsprechenden Plugins. So, und nun genug geschwafelt – jetzt nichts wie ran ans Bloggen!</p>
 
        </div>
 
        <p class="post-meta">
    <span class="post-author"><span class="small">by</span> <a href="http://localhost/wordpress/?author=1" title="Artikel von admin" rel="author">admin</a></span>
    <span class="post-date"><span class="small">on</span> 1. November 2011</span>
    <span class="post-category"><span class="small">in</span> <a href="http://localhost/wordpress/?cat=1" title="Alle Artikel in Allgemein ansehen" rel="category">Allgemein</a></span>
 
    <span class="small"><a class="post-edit-link" href="http://localhost/wordpress/wp-admin/post.php?post=1&amp;action=edit" title="Artikel bearbeiten">{ Edit }</a></span></p>
       
    </div><!-- /.post -->
                                        
  
</div><!--/#blog-->         </div><!--/.block-->
        
            <div class="clear"></div><!--/.clear-->
        </div><!-- /#main -->
 
    </div><!-- /#content -->        
    
    <div id="footer">
        <div class="col-full">
 
        <div id="copyright" class="col-left">
                    <p>Test-Seite &copy; 2011. All Rights Reserved.</p>
                </div>
 
        <div id="credit" class="col-right">
                    <p>Powered by <a href="http://www.wordpress.org">WordPress</a>. Designed by <a href="http://www.woothemes.com"><img src="http://localhost/wordpress/wp-content/themes/swatch/images/woothemes.png" width="74" height="19" alt="Woo Themes" /></a></p>
 
                </div></div>
    </div><!-- /#footer  -->
</div><!-- /#wrapper -->
<script type='text/javascript' src='http://localhost/wordpress/wp-includes/js/admin-bar.js?ver=20110131'></script>
        <div id="wpadminbar">
            <div class="quicklinks">
                <ul>
                                                    
        <li id="wp-admin-bar-my-account-with-avatar" class="menupop">
            <a href="http://localhost/wordpress/wp-admin/profile.php"><span><img alt='' src='http://0.gravatar.com/avatar/210067c4e94c5d8177a6d65a4aa89073?s=16&amp;d=http%3A%2F%2F0.gravatar.com%2Favatar%2Fad516503a11cd5ca435acc9bb6523536%3Fs%3D16&amp;r=G' class='avatar avatar-16 photo' height='16' width='16' />admin</span></a>
 
                        <ul>
                                            
        <li id="wp-admin-bar-edit-profile" class="">
            <a href="http://localhost/wordpress/wp-admin/profile.php">Profil bearbeiten</a>
 
            
                    </li>                                           
        <li id="wp-admin-bar-logout" class="">
            <a href="http://localhost/wordpress/wp-login.php?action=logout&_wpnonce=718da9edd6">Abmelden</a>
 
            
                    </li>                           </ul>
 
            
                    </li>                                                   
        <li id="wp-admin-bar-dashboard" class="">
            <a href="http://localhost/wordpress/wp-admin/">Dashboard</a>
 
            
                    </li>                                                   
        <li id="wp-admin-bar-new-content" class="menupop">
            <a href="http://localhost/wordpress/wp-admin/post-new.php?post_type=post"><span>Hinzufügen</span></a>
 
                        <ul>
                                            
        <li id="wp-admin-bar-new-post" class="">
 
            <a href="http://localhost/wordpress/wp-admin/post-new.php?post_type=post">Artikel</a>
 
            
                    </li>                                           
        <li id="wp-admin-bar-new-page" class="">
            <a href="http://localhost/wordpress/wp-admin/post-new.php?post_type=page">Seite</a>
 
            
                    </li>                                           
        <li id="wp-admin-bar-new-infobox" class="">
            <a href="http://localhost/wordpress/wp-admin/post-new.php?post_type=infobox">Mini-Feature</a>
 
            
                    </li>                                           
        <li id="wp-admin-bar-new-slide" class="">
            <a href="http://localhost/wordpress/wp-admin/post-new.php?post_type=slide">Slide</a>
 
            
                    </li>                                           
        <li id="wp-admin-bar-new-portfolio" class="">
            <a href="http://localhost/wordpress/wp-admin/post-new.php?post_type=portfolio">Portfolio Item</a>
 
            
                    </li>                                           
        <li id="wp-admin-bar-new-feedback" class="">
 
            <a href="http://localhost/wordpress/wp-admin/post-new.php?post_type=feedback">Feedback Item</a>
 
            
                    </li>                                           
        <li id="wp-admin-bar-new-media" class="">
            <a href="http://localhost/wordpress/wp-admin/media-new.php">Datei</a>
 
            
                    </li>                                           
        <li id="wp-admin-bar-new-link" class="">
            <a href="http://localhost/wordpress/wp-admin/link-add.php">Link</a>
 
            
                    </li>                                           
        <li id="wp-admin-bar-new-user" class="">
            <a href="http://localhost/wordpress/wp-admin/user-new.php">Benutzer</a>
 
            
                    </li>                                           
        <li id="wp-admin-bar-new-theme" class="">
            <a href="http://localhost/wordpress/wp-admin/theme-install.php">Theme</a>
 
            
                    </li>                                           
        <li id="wp-admin-bar-new-plugin" class="">
 
            <a href="http://localhost/wordpress/wp-admin/plugin-install.php">Plugin</a>
 
            
                    </li>                           </ul>
            
                    </li>                                                   
        <li id="wp-admin-bar-comments" class="">
            <a href="http://localhost/wordpress/wp-admin/edit-comments.php">Kommentare </a>
 
            
                    </li>                                                   
        <li id="wp-admin-bar-appearance" class="menupop">
 
            <a href="http://localhost/wordpress/wp-admin/themes.php"><span>Design</span></a>
 
                        <ul>
                                            
        <li id="wp-admin-bar-themes" class="">
            <a href="http://localhost/wordpress/wp-admin/themes.php">Themes</a>
 
            
                    </li>                                           
        <li id="wp-admin-bar-widgets" class="">
            <a href="http://localhost/wordpress/wp-admin/widgets.php">Widgets</a>
 
            
                    </li>                                           
        <li id="wp-admin-bar-menus" class="">
            <a href="http://localhost/wordpress/wp-admin/nav-menus.php">Menüs</a>
 
            
                    </li>                           </ul>
            
                    </li>                                   </ul>
            </div>
 
            <div id="adminbarsearch-wrap">
                <form action="http://localhost/wordpress" method="get" id="adminbarsearch">
                    <input class="adminbar-input" name="s" id="adminbar-search" type="text" value="" maxlength="150" />
                    <input type="submit" class="adminbar-button" value="Suchen"/>
                </form>
            </div>
        </div>
 
        </body>
 
</html>
```


Vielen Dank bereits im Voraus für eure Hilfe!

Viele Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## GMF (2. November 2011)

Habe ein bisschen im Internet herum gestöbert zu deinem Problem. Das Ergebnis war eigentlich fast immer: Ein 2 Spalten Template benützen, da eine "Umwandlung" von 3 auf 2 Ziemlich viele eingriffe braucht. 

Es kommt auch auf das Thema an das du benützt. Kann ja sein, dass es ne einfache Lösung für genau dieses Thema gibt, aber auch nicht .


----------



## SebastianGeiger (2. November 2011)

Ich habe mir in meinem laienhaften leichtsinn vorgestellt, dass man einfach die mittlere Spalte auf 0 Pixel stellt und dafür die beiden anderen entsprechend größer macht. Ist zwar keine saubere Lösung aber würde mir reichen.

Geht das? Wenn ja wie?


----------



## para_noid (2. November 2011)

> Ich bin mittlerweile soweit gekommen, dass ich rausgefunden habe, dass alle 3 Spalten 900 px groß sind. Die linke Spalte soll 600 px die rechte Spalte 300 px groß werden.



Ich hoffe, ich hab jetzt nichts Falsches erwischt, aber bei mir sind laut Firebug alle 3 Spalten je 250px -> gesamt 750px breit.
Für mich geht es also um diese drei divs:


```
<div id="homepage-column-1" class="block">
<div id="homepage-column-2" class="block">
<div id="homepage-column-3" class="block last">
```

Die Breite, die diese 3 divs annehmen, werden in


```
#main .block {
    float: left;
    padding-right: 75px;
    width: 250px;
}
```

gesetzt. Da IDs (#id) ja nur einmal vorkommen (sollen) aber Klassen (.klasse) mehrfach verwendet werden, würde ich diese Angabe erstmal nicht anrühren, da diese Klasse auch noch von anderen Elementen benutzt werden kann. Stattdessen also die Breite der speziellen div-Container überschreiben.

Wenn du nach "#homepage-column-1" und den anderen IDs in der CSS-Datei suchst, wirst du erstmal nicht fündig, also fügst du das neu hinzu:


```
#main #homepage-column-1{
width: 500px;
}

#main #homepage-column-2{
display: none;
}

#main #homepage-column-3{
width: 250px;
}
```

Das display:none blendet hier das gesamte div plus Inhalt aus, mit einer einzelnen Breitenangabe wärst du hier nicht gut bedient.

Ich habe die divs innerhalb der ID main (die ID des Divs, das alle drei Spalten umschließt) angesprochen. Das ist deswegen nötig, weil sonst der Wert der Klasse block verwendet würde:


```
#main #homepage-column-1{
}
```

ist genauer als 


```
#main .block {
}
```

ist genauer als


```
#homepage-column-1{
}
```

und nach dieser Reihenfolge kommt das tatsächliche Ergebnis zustande.

Das wäre jetzt die reine CSS-Anpassung.

Sauberer wäre es, wenn aus dem HTML-Quelltext das komplette div der ID "homepage-column-2" entfernt würde (dann kann man sich auch die Angabe display:none sparen), und optimal natürlich, wenn du dir im Vorfeld ein strukturell passendes Theme aussuchst, wie GMF schon empfahl.

Zwecks Firebug: hast du da grundsätzliche Probleme, dich mit dem Plugin zurechtzufinden?


----------



## SebastianGeiger (3. November 2011)

Vielen vielen Dank. Das hat mir sehr geholfen! Nun habe ich nur noch 2 Spalten - allerdings nur im Firefox. :-( Wenn ich mir die Seite im IE anzeigen lasse ändert, werden immernoch 3 Spalten angezeigt.

Kann es sein, dass ich für den IE das komplette div der ID "homepage-column-2" löschen muss? Wenn ja, in welcher Datei finde ich das div? Ich bin da leider etwas ratlos.

Edit: Ich habe soeben mal alle .php-Dateien geöffnet und auf "homepage-column-1" durchsucht. Leider ergab das keinen Treffer. Kann das sein?


----------



## para_noid (3. November 2011)

> Wenn ich mir die Seite im IE anzeigen lasse ändert, werden immernoch 3 Spalten angezeigt.



Mh...bist du sicher, dass das nicht aus dem Cache kommt? Läuft der IE bei der Seite im Kompatibilitätsmodus? Kann hier leider nicht auf die Schnelle mit IE testen, sorry.



> Edit: Ich habe soeben mal alle .php-Dateien geöffnet und auf "homepage-column-1" durchsucht. Leider ergab das keinen Treffer. Kann das sein?



Wäre schon möglich, wenn das intern vielleicht mit php hochgezählt wird. Was ist, wenn du nur nach "homepage-column" suchst?

edit: hab mir das Theme mal angesehen. Die Divs werden in der index.php generiert:


```
<div id="homepage-column-<?php echo $count; ?>" class="<?php echo $css_class; ?>">
```

Die drei Spalten entstehen durch das Array 
	
	
	



```
$homepage_columns = array( 'left' => 'pagecontent', 'middle' => 'portfolio', 'right' => 'blog' );
```

Ersetzt das mal mit 
	
	
	



```
$homepage_columns = array( 'left' => 'pagecontent', 'right' => 'blog' );
```


----------

